# Aircrew Selection Question



## C-Aitchison (31 May 2012)

Hello! I'm going on my Aircrew Selection on June 20th as an AEC.

I'm just curious if anyone would be able to tell me what to expect, as my recruiter had no idea. She said AEC Aircrew Selection is new this year.


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2012)

CAitch said:
			
		

> She said AEC Aircrew Selection is new this year.



This may help.

Topic: "AEC Aircrew Selection":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103971.0

Topic: "Current AEC Recruitment and Training Process":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80860.0.html


----------



## jemcgrg (31 May 2012)

I did it two years ago. I could tell you about that experience but I don't know whats been changed about it.


----------



## C-Aitchison (31 May 2012)

If you could PM me that would be great!


Thanks for the links!


----------



## C-Aitchison (3 Jun 2012)

I keep getting told to study the CAPSS book, but I'm going AEC and I was never given one.

Suggestions/Answers?


----------



## jemcgrg (4 Jun 2012)

I assume everyone telling you is as confused as I was about you going somewhere for aircrew. CAPPS is for pilot only. Just ignore people telling you that.


----------

